# Review: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV by TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 5, 2016)

```
The Digital Picture has completed their review of the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV. The review does a good job of covering Dual Pixel RAW and showing you what sort of adjustments you can make in post processing using Canon’s DPP (Lightroom support coming).</p>
<div>
<div>
<blockquote><p>The feature sets included in the 5D-series have enabled them to aptly serve a wide range of photographers’ needs including portraiture, weddings, events, landscapes, nightscapes, architecture, photojournalism, street/documentary photography and even sports. Canon EOS 5D Mark IV continues this tradition, taking performance, image quality and the feature set to new levels. This camera is going to take a lot of pro and amateur kits to the next level. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-IV.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>I think we’ve seen about 30 reviews of the EOS 5D Mark IV, and I have yet to find anyone that has any serious complaints or issues with the new DSLR.</p>
</div>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> I think we’ve seen about 30 reviews of the EOS 5D Mark IV, and I have yet to find anyone that has any serious complaints or issues with the new DSLR.



CR,

With Canon gear, folks complain about the specs and the specs that didn't happen, but they never complain _how those chosen specs perform_. #canonquality #theirstuffworks

But yes, some people _are_ complaining about the 5D4: the folks who didn't buy one because it didn't do [insert features here], which are available everywhere else. 

For the record: that wasn't a 5D4 dig at all. I'm sure it's a great rig. I just think some people's expectations might be better suited for other companies' products.

- A


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 5, 2016)

After years of reading Bryan's reviews I always try to find the part where he says the body found a place in his kit.

I didn't find a word that said the 5D IV replaced his go to 5Ds R.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> I think we’ve seen about 30 reviews of the EOS 5D Mark IV, and I have yet to find anyone that has any serious complaints or issues with the new DSLR.



Clearly, you haven't been reading your own forums. If you did, you'd know that the 5DIV is a failure. 

For example:



douglaurent said:


> Now we have 2016, and subjectively 50% of all people are disappointed about the 5D4





George D. said:


> Pro cameras used to have this modularity, now they offer one body for all and no-one is happy.



Of course, there's the _slightest_ possibility that some posters here have an overinflated sense of the importance of their own opinions and the hubris to think they speak for the majority of photographers.


----------



## arcer (Oct 5, 2016)

Come on Neuro, don't invite them here also.
Let's keep them isolated in one thread, don't want the disease to spread do we?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> After years of reading Bryan's reviews I always try to find the part where he says the body found a place in his kit.
> 
> I didn't find a word that said the 5D IV replaced his go to 5Ds R.



I noticed that as well. 

He did say something critical for a change -- he was expecting the programmable shutter delay from the 5DS rigs to make it into the 5D4. As I've lamented many times, Mr. Carnathan and his site are a treasure and I love his work. But when you curve every test to an 'A' grade and everything gets between an A- and an A+, it's hard to size up which products outperformed or underperformed against expectations, price class, etc. I always love his work, but I'd still like to see him to get tougher on Canon products.

Bummer, he didn't itemize the pros/cons of the 5D4 vs. the 1DX II and vice versa like with the 5D3 vs. 1DX -- that's a super handy list and I refer to it often. Hopefully he'll add that later. 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> After years of reading Bryan's reviews I always try to find the part where he says the body found a place in his kit.
> 
> I didn't find a word that said the 5D IV replaced his go to 5Ds R.



Is the 5DIII in his current kit? IIRC, he swapped the 5DIII for a 5DsR, and I'd say the above makes sense in that the 5DIV isn't a replacement for the 5Ds/R.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > After years of reading Bryan's reviews I always try to find the part where he says the body found a place in his kit.
> ...



Unless he's shooting sports/wildlife, he tends to favor resolution over low light performance and harps on detail / crop-ability much much more than super high ISO shots. He rarely posts event photography unless it's his kids at a concert. 

So I'm not surprised at all that as much as the 5DS R and 5D4 are for different uses, he likely prefers the 5DS R rig for the added detail.

- A


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 5, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > After years of reading Bryan's reviews I always try to find the part where he says the body found a place in his kit.
> ...



In what respect, bash Canon maybe?

I find his reviews fairly neutral, keeping in mind he is making money when you buy through his site.

He even mentions he returned his first 5D IV, and when he reviewed the 24-70 II I remember he returned several versions.

Overall though I have found if you read his reviews carefully he is usually very accurate. As with any reviewer you have to read between the lines a bit, in this case the gear he chooses to use carries weight. For instance his choice of the 5Ds R and only using the 1Dx for action.


----------



## ritholtz (Oct 5, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > takesome1 said:
> ...


I never shot with FF camera. Based on charts and pics on net, 5DS R is nice. It has high iso DR as good as 5d4 if not better and very close to 5d4 low ISO DR even with old sensor tech. It has some kind of negative image as a specialist tool. Some blame should go to DPR for their contrived DR test and not so good third party software. Hoping to see everyone to pile on this thread now. ;D


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 5, 2016)

It is the best camera of all times and impossible to improve. Ever, under no circumstances. Whoever says something else is a troll.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> In what respect, bash Canon maybe?
> 
> I find his reviews fairly neutral, keeping in mind he is making money when you buy through his site.
> 
> ...



We're looking at the same body of work two different ways. Your perspective is entirely fair: he is factual and he backs up what he says. 100% true.

What I am saying is that his reviews presume Canon innocence until proven guilty. He runs basic AF hit rate studies on Sigma lenses, yet with Canon lenses the same body of work is not done. This is likely because Canon AF has not let him down before, but it only underscores my point: _'why report a test on something I know the outcome to?'_.

Also, from his test swatches, the 5D4 does not (to my eyes) comprehensively beat the 5D3 or a downsampled 5DS in his higher ISO shots. As much as it's hard to make massive breakthroughs there in a new rig, the only take home I got from that review was that a downsampled 5DS is only marginally worse than a 5D4. He could have been far more critical here and said "In 4 years time, one would have expected a stronger result over the 5D3" or "with 20 less MP, I was counting on clearly, demonstrably better high ISO performance than the 5DS R. At only +2 fps over the 5DS R with similar (downsampled) high ISO performance, I am tempted to just stick with my 5DS R as my general purpose shooting rig."

Other times, he only has a Canon-tinted pair of glasses on: _"I still give the AI Servo performance edge to the 1D X Mark II, but the difference I'm perceiving is only very slight. The 5D IV is performing among the best-ever DSLRs."_ (Probably true, but when's the last time he tried a D5 or D500? You get my point.)

Is he thorough? Absolutely. 

Is he transparent with his methods? Absolutely.

Will he go on-record that Canon dropped the ball on something? [....Crickets]

I'm not looking for him to rage or bite the hand that feeds him. I'm looking to see the word 'disappointed' come up more than _once_ in a 16,000+ word review. :

#ilovetdp #justsaying

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> It is the best camera of all times and impossible to improve. Ever, under no circumstances. Whoever says something else is a troll.



Exactly. Because of course, Bryan @ TDP didn't say a single negative thing about it, did he?

#readingcomprehension

#hyperboleisAWESOME


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > It is the best camera of all times and impossible to improve. Ever, under no circumstances. Whoever says something else is a troll.
> ...



Corrected. (Jeez. Someone flunked out of hyperbole school.)

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 5, 2016)

5D IV? Here comes review #31, short and concise.

Not much progress over 1949 apparatus of a certain Mr. Jenö Dulovits. Many fatal flaws still not corrected. Including but not limited to the following: 
* flapping mirror causing unwanted noise, vibrations and possibly even oil splatters ... detrimental to image quality
* mechanical shutter causing unwanted noise and vibrations ... detrimental to image quality 
* much bulkier, heavy, cludgy than necessary ... detrimental to health of users' locomotory system and willingness to carry device around so it is at hand when actually needed 
* more conspicuos than necessary ... detrimental to capturing living subjects unnoticed and behaving naturally rather than grinning and posing or taking cover 
* way more expensive than necessary just to capture some photons, detrimental to financial well-being of owners 
 ;D



> Three patents from Dulovits in 1943 (eye level horizontal view finder giving unreversed upright picture; retractable instant return mirror; metallic focal plane shutter)


http://camerapedia.wikia.com/wiki/DUFLEX


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 5, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Will he go on-record that Canon dropped the ball on something? [Crickets]



You mean the disappointment he expressed when the 24-70 II was released without IS.

_"And much to my disappointment, the dilemma is still not resolved - the 24-70 L II does not have image stabilization."_

Or check out the disappointment he expressed when the 1Dx was released with just 18.1mp.

I remember both of these, mainly because I shared the disappointment.

His reviews are Canon vs Canon reviews, not Canon vs Others. They are best for Canon users to determine the best gear for them.


----------



## ibleedblue244 (Oct 5, 2016)

I enjoy reading all the reviews of Canon products. As a ghost reader of CR for many years what I find interesting is the similarities between a minority of CR folks, visitors, trolls and co-workers in my industry. I do photography and take exposures because it is challenging, relaxing and the results are sometimes breathtaking but my calling in life is to serve, protect and train co-workers. As a CA state trained firearms instructor and armorer of numerous handguns and rifles it never ceases to amaze me how many co-workers are attracted to and willing to throw money at this feature or that feature of brand (insert name) firearm manufacturer who have little or no knowledge of the manufacturer, minimal if any advanced firearms / tactical training, actual experience with the firearm(s) and regularly perform at a Department level of, "Meets expectations" during training sessions / scenarios!  I have a Canon 6D, bought, used and returned a Canon 5DSR and now am putting my 5D Mark IV through its paces and so far I am impressed with its impressive and fast low light autofocus performance and very, very, very impressed with the DR improvement! I am performing far less post adjustments, noise reduction and sharpening then I have with any other Canon I have owned besides the 5DSR that I returned. Thanks for years of entertaining and educational reading and Nero keep up the fight!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Many fatal flaws still not corrected.



*fa·tal* ˈfādl/ _adjective_
1. causing death
2. leading to failure or disaster

Bummer for Canon that the 5DIV is a dead-on-arrival failure. Better not tell them, or the millions of people who have and/or will buy one.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Many fatal flaws still not corrected.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



As a failure, it's off to a great start. 8)


----------



## bsbeamer (Oct 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> As a failure, it's off to a great start. 8)



The only stat that's meaningful for Canon - how many of these bodies are they selling. Looking at the available sales reports, it looks like it's selling well and quite popular. 

B&H is finally stocking for regular orders and is currently the "bestseller" DSLR (however skewed that may be) over deeply discounted Rebel T5 bundles, 5D Mark III, Nikon D7100, and Nikon D810.


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 5, 2016)

if canon is happy everyone is happy


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 5, 2016)

It makes sense for Bryan to keep his 5Ds-R as that is used to take full frame test chart images. Makes no sense to use a lower res body for such a task...


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> It makes sense for Bryan to keep his 5Ds-R as that is used to take full frame test chart images. Makes no sense to use a lower res body for such a task...



No one is arguing he'd get rid of it. The question is: if he's _not_ going to use both the 5D4 and 5DS R for non-studio work and he's just going to have one all-purpose non-studio rig, what would it be?

With him, knowing he's very fond of resolution and doesn't shoot video much, my guess is the 5DS R will get chosen more often. I could be wrong.

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 5, 2016)

of course 5d4 is no immediate failure for canon. and for die hard mirrorslappers, especially 5d2 users, it may be a worthwhile upgrade. for non-pro enthusiasts i do not see compelling reasons to "upgrade" from 5d3 to 5d4. minimal improvements overall. nothing for smart buyets. rather wait for a killer ff milc.


----------



## LordofTackle (Oct 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> rather wait for a killer ff milc.



well...that may take a while ;D
or one needs to go to sony


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> of course 5d4 is no immediate failure for canon. and for die hard mirrorslappers, especially 5d2 users, it may be a worthwhile upgrade. for non-pro enthusiasts i do not see compelling reasons to "upgrade" from 5d3 to 5d4. minimal improvements overall. nothing for smart buyets. rather wait for a killer ff milc.



I personally am not upgrading my 5D3, so I (distantly) hear you, AvTvM.

But a clearly better sensor + 8 more MP + DPAF + 4K + anti-flicker + the 1DX II AF setup + 1DX-like dedicated metering hardware + AF through the VF to -3 EV + WiFi + GPS + 1 fps = a _very_ good value proposition for potential upgraders.

I still am a little butthurt that Canon apparently nerfed the 5D4 frame rate by sticking to one DIGIC chip (when the 7D2 and 5DS -- two very different rigs -- both got two chips), but in the end, that position is petty on my part. In truth, I don't think I was going to upgrade this cycle anyway. I love my 5D3, and though I do run into its DR and high ISO limits often, that pales in comparison to the number of knuckleheaded decisions I make with it. Therefore, I need to develop as a photographer far more than I need a new rig.

...and the money I save will buy new lenses. ;D

- A


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> 5D IV? Here comes review #31, short and concise.
> 
> Not much progress over 1949 apparatus of a certain Mr. Jenö Dulovits. Many fatal flaws still not corrected. Including but not limited to the following:
> * flapping mirror causing unwanted noise, vibrations and possibly even oil splatters ... detrimental to image quality
> ...



And to think about it, much earlier than 1949 an apparatus was already invented that has none of those fatal flaws. No flapping mirrors, no noisy vibrating shutters, available even in matchbox sizes, not conspicuous at all - most people don't even realize it's a camera! And of course, specifically designed to solely catch some photons, without costly extra features like 4K video or Dual Pixel AF or a lens.


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > of course 5d4 is no immediate failure for canon. and for die hard mirrorslappers, especially 5d2 users, it may be a worthwhile upgrade. for non-pro enthusiasts i do not see compelling reasons to "upgrade" from 5d3 to 5d4. minimal improvements overall. nothing for smart buyets. rather wait for a killer ff milc.
> ...



to be fair, canon would have had to put THREE DiGiC's in the 5D Mark IV - it has two already. One for iTR / AF.


----------



## applecider (Oct 6, 2016)

I emailed Brian to ask if was going to keep the 5d4. Hopefully he'll use it for his image comparisons.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 6, 2016)

applecider said:


> I emailed Brian to ask if was going to keep the 5d4. Hopefully he'll use it for his image comparisons.



Wonder no more. He just hit me back. 

My question:
_
"With the 5D4 at only +2 fps over the 5DS rigs and at a comparable high ISO performance (once you downsample), if you are a stills only shooter, why *wouldn't* you choose the 5DS over the 5D4 as your everyday all-purpose rig? (Follow up: desert island scenario, one camera for all purposes: choose!)"_

His answer:

_"That is a question that I'm sure many are asking. It is also one I was asking myself. At this point, with a 1D X II available to handle fast action scenarios, I plan to stay with the 5Ds R bodies for everything else. If I didn't have a 1D X II, the decision would be harder."_

- A


----------



## unfocused (Oct 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



In fairness (although I frequently reference Amazon best sellers) I avoid the listing during the first month or so after a new camera has been released because I have noticed that pent-up demand tends to skew the results. Still, your point is well made.

Just for some perspective, and a reminder about how out-of-touch we forum dwellers are, I checked their best sellers in all cameras and photo. Thirteen of the top 20 slots were occupied by Fuji, but guess what? It's not their high end cameras, its their INSTAX Mini cameras and film. Five different colors occupy five of the top 10 spots and number 11 is purple. Seven slots in the top 20 are filled by film for the camera.

I would never have guessed. I guess retro is in. AvTvM should be very pleased, after all, they are mirrorless cameras. (no interchangeable lens though)


----------



## eguzowski (Oct 6, 2016)

this is not a review it's a PR Aditorial !

A review would also talk about the cons. downfalls etc...campare to it's competition.

I own a 5D3, 70D, 80D, tons of canon L glass and Sigma Art glass, 4 speedlites etc etc...

Canon is going to be dead to me soon...The 5D4 is a failure as it did not keep up with it's competitors or hit the sweet spot for the vast majority of pros that buy this type of camera...Event Photographers and Videographers. (Weddings!) The Raw files are to big, the low light ISO and AF not good enough. The Dynamic range not on Par with Nikon. The Video (4k 17:9 with a 1.7 crop factor with a crazy codec that makes monster files?), No 4K HDMI out?, No articulating screen? What event photographer needs 30MP RAW...whom wants to process 3000 raw file wedding photos per a wedding? What videographer wants to crop 4k 17:9 to 16:9, switch to crop factor wider lenses, and then process hours of 4k crazy large files because of the codec? (I owned a c100 and sold it within months because the 70D and 80D were much more documentary friendly with touch screen AF and auto ISO).

Ive shot for National Geographic, The NY Times, AP, I'm at Martha Stewarts house tomorrow, etc etc etc.....

Hello Sony knock knock


----------



## rocketsurgeon (Oct 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I think we’ve seen about 30 reviews of the EOS 5D Mark IV, and I have yet to find anyone that has any serious complaints or issues with the new DSLR.
> ...



Stop being so negative! The CANON EOS 5D Mark IV is not a failure!


----------



## sanj (Oct 6, 2016)

The focus point expansion comparison shows it is a JOKE!!!

Also not talk about increased DR. Hmmmm.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 6, 2016)

eguzowski said:


> ...Canon is going to be dead to me soon...Ive shot for National Geographic...
> 
> Hello Sony knock knock



Three posts. Three times saying you are leaving for Sony. Three times telling the world how you got a picture in National Geographic.

We are very happy for you. Please enjoy your Sony.


----------



## Alex_M (Oct 6, 2016)

It seems like you might be affected by SAD... I suggest for you to postpone divestment out of Canon system until, at least summer season is here. it sounds like you have invested quite a lot.. 8) 




eguzowski said:


> this is not a review it's a PR Aditorial !
> 
> *I own* a 5D3, 70D, 80D, *tons of canon L glass and Sigma Art glass*, 4 speedlites etc etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## noms78 (Oct 6, 2016)

I currently use a 5d3 and I'm not upgrading to 5d4 because:

- 30mp is not enough megapixels (need 36-40). you wont notice a difference in image detail (e.g. RAW converted JPGs) at resolutions south of 3840x2560. 
- 4k video is soft (but 1080p is sharper than 5d3)
- the colours may not as accurate as the mk3 (yellow cast to outdoor shots) - this needs confirmation by myself as nobody in the forums seems to have both cameras to test this theory 
- DPP4.5 bugs (I use DPP 3.15 with my 5d3 raws)

I'm not upgrading to 5ds/5dsr because:

- 50mp is too much
- the successor to the 5ds/r will be released in 2-3 years.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > It makes sense for Bryan to keep his 5Ds-R as that is used to take full frame test chart images. Makes no sense to use a lower res body for such a task...
> ...


Horses for courses.

Given he has the 1D-X Mark-II that would be the choice for action, where the 5DsR would be a bit slow (fps) and unresponsive (in terms of rendering image reviews)

If he didn't have the 1D-X Mark-II I'm guessing that the 5D-IV would be a regular choice for sports/events shooting.


----------



## tron (Oct 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > of course 5d4 is no immediate failure for canon. and for die hard mirrorslappers, especially 5d2 users, it may be a worthwhile upgrade. for non-pro enthusiasts i do not see compelling reasons to "upgrade" from 5d3 to 5d4. minimal improvements overall. nothing for smart buyets. rather wait for a killer ff milc.
> ...


I have 2 5D3 cameras that I like too. I run into DR limits in a specific type of shot a few times a year and I revert to using ML's dual iso feature. Also I would like some improvement in high iso. I like the silent mode a lot. If Iwasn't afraid of the softness reported (and the need to sharpen alot to compensate) I would upgrade. Now I have second thoughts...


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 6, 2016)

eguzowski said:


> this is not a review it's a PR Aditorial !
> 
> A review would also talk about the cons. downfalls etc...campare to it's competition.
> 
> ...



I'd love you to post a few pictures...


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 6, 2016)

eguzowski said:


> this is not a review it's a PR Aditorial !
> 
> A review would also talk about the cons. downfalls etc...campare to it's competition.
> 
> ...



Wow, with a resume like that and 3 posts we can take your word as gospel.

When you are at Martha's house tomorrow ask her if Canon will be dead soon. After all she is an expert on stocks and insider trading. Who knows, she might enlighten you.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 6, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> eguzowski said:
> 
> 
> > this is not a review it's a PR Aditorial !
> ...



You should know he can not. Obviously he has an agreement with all those clients and is not allowed to post his own work.


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 6, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love you to post a few pictures...
> ...



He'll have one or two off-assignment screamers...


----------



## unfocused (Oct 6, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> eguzowski said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is going to be dead to me soon...Ive shot for National Geographic, The NY Times, AP, I'm at Martha Stewarts house tomorrow, etc etc etc.....
> ...



No need. He listed his website in another post. He's actually a decent wedding photographer. Although I'd say there are others on this forum who are way better. I don't care for his videos, he seems to like desaturated colors, which just look washed out to my eyes.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 6, 2016)

unfocused said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > eguzowski said:
> ...



So is Martha getting married?


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 6, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> After years of reading Bryan's reviews I always try to find the part where he says the body found a place in his kit.
> 
> I didn't find a word that said the 5D IV replaced his go to 5Ds R.



The 5DSr is a phenomenal camera. If you want 4k and quicker performance then the 5D4 is the thing to have. The step from a 5D3 to a 5D4 is massive. From the 5DSr though not so much, but it also involved giving up some things too.


----------



## dak723 (Oct 6, 2016)

eguzowski said:


> this is not a review it's a PR Aditorial !
> 
> A review would also talk about the cons. downfalls etc...campare to it's competition.
> 
> ...



If you like Sony - get a Sony. Everyone should get the camera that best suits their needs.
Aside from that - you speak for other photographers - but you are NOT them. When you say "the vast majority of pros that buy this type of camera" - you clearly are making this up and have no idea. This completely destroys your credibility. Enjoy your Sony.


----------



## infared (Oct 7, 2016)

Have to say...I am very happy with my 5DIii and I do not find the IV to be compelling enough to make me spend $3500. Perhaps when I can pick one up on grey market for $1800 ....perhaps not....


----------



## davidmurray (Oct 7, 2016)

infared said:


> Have to say...I am very happy with my 5DIii and I do not find the IV to be compelling enough to make me spend $3500. Perhaps when I can pick one up on grey market for $1800 ....perhaps not....



+1


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 7, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > After years of reading Bryan's reviews I always try to find the part where he says the body found a place in his kit.
> ...



Obviously he did not consider 5D4 worthy to replace the 5DSr, according to his answer to ahsanford, and he even hints that he is not sure that he would have replaced it even if he did not have the 1Dx2:



ahsanford said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed Brian to ask if was going to keep the 5d4. Hopefully he'll use it for his image comparisons.
> ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed Brian to ask if was going to keep the 5d4. Hopefully he'll use it for his image comparisons.
> ...



My answer too. Getting the 5DS/R when it came out was my best camera buying decision ever. It has a lot of what later went into the 5DIV and at least improves over the 5DIII for the rest compared to the 5DIV (except 1 fps). So for instance even if 5DIV has the best DR, the 5DS/R is excellent too with up to 2 full stops improvement over the 5DIII. AF is greatly improved on the 5DS/R over the 5DIII. And then of course the amazing MPIX count. This brings 5DS/R shooters the exact 3 items 5DIII owners missed the most and which Canon prioritized for the 5DIV.

The 1DxII/5DS/R combo is currently Canon's super duo. 1DxII/5DIV is of course also great but does not bring as much extra to the table.


----------



## DigitalEdgePhotography (Oct 7, 2016)

Having been a Canon user for many years, I find the people that are specification hunting to be humorous. Many of these people will never purchase a camera because they are in search of the 'holy grail'....no worries, its just around the corner.

For those of you that have used the 5D Mark IV, I hope you'll agree with me.

Having owned a 40D, 7D and 7D Mark II (didn't live up to its hype IMHO), I currently own the 5D2, 5D3 and 5D4 and a host of L glass.

I find the 5D4 to be a fantastic camera body. Most of the features and 'specs' that people are complaining about will never be realized. My customers could care less if my camera has all the latest bells and whistles. And I certainly don't need them just to brag about having them.

All my customers (and I) care about is stellar image quality.

And the EOS 5D Mark IV definitely delivers.


----------



## SeanS (Oct 7, 2016)

I think this answers the question adequately:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=19045


----------



## nc0b (Oct 7, 2016)

I have the following, and do a lot of hand held raptor photography in Colorado: 100-400 II, 300 f/4 & 400 f/5.6, plus the 1.4X TC III. If you want light weight, and you are mostly BIF, then the 400 f/5.6 works the best for me with either my 6D or 5DsR. Today I handed my wife my 5DsR & 100-400 II for a short time, and her main comment was "that is really heavy". For BIF I never wish for IS on the 400 f/5.6, but for more general wildlife, the zoom with IS is definitely a plus. The zoom is almost always at 400mm, as I am reach limited most of the time, be it birds or antelope. I use the TC on the 5DsR & the zoom at times, but often atmospheric distortion limits sharpness at distance. Getting close to an antelope is difficult, as they often see me before I see them, and scamper off at 40 MPH. I find the 300 f/4 takes the TC well, but not so much the 400 f/5.6 due to color fringing on the 5DsR. No trouble with the 100-400 II and the TC III in that respect. I don't use the 300 f/4 that much, which is a shame as it takes nice pictures, particularly when I am not reach limited. Last year a lone antelope was walking up my 1100 foot driveway, and I nailed it the 300 f/4 and a 5D Classic that was within arms reach. My only complaint about the 100-400 II is I wish it had a second focus limit setting at 10 meters. The 400 f/5.6 set at focus limit 8.5 meters rarely gets lost in the sky and cannot recover focus, even if the image is blurry. On the other hand, with the zoom, it can loose focus, hunt to 3 meters (focus limit), and never recover focus since I cannot locate the raptor due to the lens being completely out of focus. I have seen no one else comment on this issue, but after many attempts of BIF shots with the zoom, I now select the 400 f/5.6 all the time. When a raptor is within a 200 to 400 feet away, I find FF is a major help compared to a crop body or trying to use a TC @ 400mm. It is just hard to locate your target the narrower your field of view when the subject is wildly flying around in all directions.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 8, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Getting the 5DS/R when it came out was my best camera buying decision ever.
> 
> The 1DxII/5DS/R combo is currently Canon's super duo. 1DxII/5DIV is of course also great but does not bring as much extra to the table.



+1 I have not personally tried an 5DIV yet (I plan to rent one for a weekend soon), but for my use the 5DsR is nearly perfect. The 5DIV sounds like a great camera, Canon's best all-around option for sure.

If I could justify the expense to myself (I'm an amature), a 1Dx or 1DxII in addition to the 5DsR, that would be a perfect duo. As it is, I currently have a 6D as a 2nd body, that in combination with the 5DsR is working well. I plan to add a M5 when they become available for a lightweight kit.



BTW, wonder how this thread and the LensRentals review thread ended up in the "lenses" forum?


----------



## applecider (Oct 8, 2016)

Brian answered the adding 5D4 to his kit question with a post on his review page: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=19045

And no it is not getting added to his kit.

And now the buts:

He already has WiFi adapters, he has a 1DX Mii for speed, he wants resolution, 
high iso on 5DSR down sampled comes close to 5D4. Heck read his reasons, I get his rational, still when he has the 5DSR at dusk and a California condor flies overhead swiftly he may regret his choice.


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 9, 2016)

applecider said:


> He already has WiFi adapters,



Which reminds me - am I the only one who has not been able to pick up the new Canon wifi-card wonder for my 5DS/R - and are there alternatives out there I might as well get?


----------



## bluemounts (Oct 12, 2016)

infared said:


> Have to say...I am very happy with my 5DIii and I do not find the IV to be compelling enough to make me spend $3500. Perhaps when I can pick one up on grey market for $1800 ....perhaps not....



+1

Also, because in Australia the new 5D Mark IV is $5000 !! ..ouch, that hurts.


----------



## John2016 (Oct 13, 2016)

DigitalEdgePhotography said:


> I find the 5D4 to be a fantastic camera body. Most of the features and 'specs' that people are complaining about will never be realized. My customers could care less if my camera has all the latest bells and whistles. And I certainly don't need them just to brag about having them.
> 
> All my customers (and I) care about is stellar image quality.
> 
> And the EOS 5D Mark IV definitely delivers.



Interesting how both "worlds" are "split". For Videographers 5dMkIV is the biggest disappointment in years.
Google it. Fact is: The 5D was always for photographers. I don't doubt the Mark IV is a very capable stills camera.

@"Most of the features and 'specs' that people are complaining about will never be realized."

For Still or Video?
For video Sony just destroyed the 5dMKIV and 2017 is just around the corner. (Sony A9R and A9S and Panasonic GH5)


----------

